# Movistar Fusión Fibra + TV + VoIP con router "Gentoo" Linux

## luispa

Buenas de nuevo, otro artículo que os dejo por si estáis interesados

Hace un par de meses llegó la "Fibra" a mi zona y con ella el router que te instalan y el rápido deseo de cambiarlo por algo más decente, así que aquí os dejo documentación sobre cómo he configurado mi servidor Gentoo Linux junto con un Switch Ethernet (con soporte de vlan's) para sustituir al router de Movistar. 

Espero que sea de ayuda, 

LuisLast edited by luispa on Sat Dec 20, 2014 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pcmaster

Yo no soy cliente de telefónica, pero esta guía merece un puesto en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-212553.html

----------

## luispa

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Yo no soy cliente de telefónica, pero esta guía merece un puesto en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-212553.html

 

no conocía ese post, gracias por la idea,  lo comentaré 

Luis

----------

## pcmaster

¿No lo conocías? Es uno de  los tres hilos fijos que aparecen al principio del foro, debajo del primero que pone "anuncio"  :Wink: 

----------

## luispa

Sí, acabo de darme cuenta, es lo que tiene llevar meses (quizá años ya) sin pasar por aquí, mea culpa. 

Gracias, 

Luis

----------

